# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج حماية يزيل لك برامج خبيثة وخطيرة

## نحوله خجوله

*برنامج*

* Norman Malware Cleaner*

* 2009.07.31*



برنامج حماية يزيل لك برامج خبيثة وخطيرة بانواع معينة ( malware ) ...



وأخيراً...............

*إليكم رابط التحميل*

----------

